# RM Vertex 50 (Gewicht, Ösen, generell)



## 1-4-3 (27. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hatte ca. 9 Jahre lang ein RM Blizzard nun wurde es geklaut. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, ein Vertex 50 zu beschaffen - zumindest wegen dem Rahmen. Dazu 2 Fragen:

1) Ist der Rahmen tatsächlich fast so leicht wie ein Vertex 70, also 1.54 kg (bei 18.5'')?
2) Hat der Rahmen tatsächlich wie auf dem Photo knapp erkennbar Gepäckträgerösen?

Gibt es sonst etwas zu diesem Bike/Rahmen zu sagen?

Hier noch der Link zum Bike:
http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2006/vertex/vertex-50.aspx

Vielen Dank für eine kurze Rückmeldung

Gruss
1-4-3


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2006)

1-4-3 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich hatte ca. 9 Jahre lang ein RM Blizzard nun wurde es geklaut. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, ein Vertex 50 zu beschaffen - zumindest wegen dem Rahmen. Dazu 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...



Nein, der Rahmen ist schwerer als ein 70ziger. Von der Geo ist das Oberrohr auch 1 cm kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csx (27. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich will nichts schlecht reden, aber ich würd mir den Rahmen nicht kaufen. Ich hatte mal einen Vertex 70 von 05; aber nur circa einen monat, bis er an der scheibenbremsaufnahme gerissen ist. Er war neu und wurde von bikeaction auf Kulanz rausgegeben für einen 04er Vertex 70, den dasselbe Schicksal ereilte. Der Kaputte hängt jetzt vor mir an der Wand und wenn ich mir das dünne "Röhrchen" mit dem Riss anschaue, denk ich mir, dass dieser Rahmen kaputt gehen musste, schon bei diesem geringen Gewicht von 1,5kg =/ Zumal er gar nicht für Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt ist. Nen 04er mit Sockeln kannst durchaus mit V-Brakes fahren, aber auf nen 05er (oder gar 06er -> ka wie der ist) würd ich mich nicht mehr setzen. Hab allerdings schon Vertex - Rahmen gesehen wo die Aufnahme durch ein Extrarohr verstärkt wurde !






Den hab ich mir von bikeaction für die Wand zurückschicken lassen. Wurde fachmännisch ausser Betrieb gesetzt  





Kauf Stahl !    mfg


----------



## Catsoft (28. April 2006)

Moin!
Ich habe einen 03er und einen 04er im Einsatz, jeweils mit Scheibenbremse.
Der Rahmen von csx ist an der Schweißnaht gerissen, also ein Verarbeitungsfehler.   Richtig ist, daß der Einsatz einer Scheibenbremse ein Risiko darstellt. Die Schweißnähte werden extrem belastet und sind potentielle Bruchstellen. Ist mir bei einem 99er Thin Air passiert. Ist nach 4,5 Jahren anstandslos ersetzt worden. Ein Rahmen in dieser Gewichtsklasse ist immer gefährdet, egal von welchem Hersteller. Wenn du beim Händler kauft bist du zumindest 5 Jahre auf der sicheren Seite  

Die Bikes (50/70) unterscheiden sich hier wohl deutlich. Das 50 hat mehr Fleisch...

Robert

P.S.: Fahrdynamisch ist das Vertex der Hammer!


----------



## Monday (29. April 2006)

Die Bikes (50/70) unterscheiden sich hier wohl deutlich. Das 50 hat mehr Fleisch...

Die Rahmen sind ganz unterschiedlich, der 70 Rahmen ist der klassische Vertex Rahmen mit einer CC Geometrie und Auslegung für Gabeln mit 80 mm. Die 50 & 30 Rahmen sind für 100 mm ausgelegt. Die sind ach nicht made bei Rocky sondern zugekauft.


----------



## 1-4-3 (3. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank euch allen für eure Einschätzung. Ich habe von RM Feedback bekommen, dass das Vertex 50 über Gepäckträgergewindeösen verfügt. Da das Vertex 50 nicht bei Rocky gemacht wird, verliert dieses natürlich etwas an Glanz und der Mehrpreis gegenüber einem No-Name-Taiwan-Rahmen rechtfertigt sich nicht mehr so. Ein Gepäckträger-Gebastel mit den hochwertigeren Alurahmen von RM möchte ich lieber nicht riskieren. Apropos Stahl: Also ich vor 9 Jahren evaluiert habe, hatte ich auch Lust auf ein fettes Alubike à la Cannondale, bin aber dann beim Blizzard gelandet. Für meinen Einsatzbereich bestimmt vernünftig, aber irgendwie habe ich nicht aufgehört, mit einen Alu-bike zu liebäugeln.

Ich behalte die Stahl-Option im Auge. Bei der Alu-Variante schaue ich mich noch etwas genauer bei www.cube-bikes.de, www.price-racebikes.ch und www.bmc-racing.com um und suche mir dort ein Bike, welches noch über Festigkeitsreserven verfügt.

Viele Grüsse aus Zürich und nochmals vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.

1-4-3


----------

